# Buenos dias



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola from Peru

We arrived safe and sound! I am in Miraflores and leave for the Oxapampa tomorrow. Lima is a big city and not very cleam but Miraflores is nice!


----------



## Marco (Oct 28, 2006)

Glad you made it there safe Ron. Keep us posted.


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2006)

Hahaha..not there too long and already up and online! 
Glad you made it there safely, good luck on the rest of the journey, Ron.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 28, 2006)

Today, visited Centro de Jardinería Manrique and got to see some kovachii plants...they are not as large of a plant as I had expected. The longest leaf was 18 inches. The shape of the fan of leaves is similar to besseae, squat growing. Unfortunayely, none were in bloom. There were two with capsules. He did have a beautiful wallisii in bloom. I also got a tour of his lab which is in another part of town. He has collecting perimts from INRENA. We head out in the morning. It will be a 12 hour drive.


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, this borders on Marcus taking time to tell us he was on the way to Ava's delivery, while his wife sat in the car waiting to go to the hospital. oke:

However, I love the updates, Ron, keep 'em coming. Make sure if you're swallowed by that anaconda, it's got a wifi connection and card. You should have plenty of time to upload photos while awaiting digestion.  

Seriously, have fun, sweets. We're all thinking of you and looking forward to hearing of your future escapades!


----------



## nyorchids (Oct 28, 2006)

Heather said:


> Ok, this borders on Marcus taking time to tell us he was on the way to Ava's delivery, while his wife sat in the car waiting to go to the hospital. oke:


lol i remember that :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Oct 28, 2006)

Have we had a recent "you know you're addicted when...." thread? :wink:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2006)

Tenga buena suerte, in your search. Remember, Phrag besseae wasn't in bloom when it was found.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 29, 2006)

QUOTE> Ok, this borders on Marcus taking time to tell us he was on the way to Ava's delivery, while his wife sat in the car waiting to go to the hospital. 


thought you would be intersted in what a mature kovachii looked like oke: 

catch you later, need to get some sleep


----------



## Heather (Oct 29, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> thought you would be intersted in what a mature kovachii looked like oke:



Awww, I was just teasing Ron, of course we are interested! 
Happy driving....I bet it will be a beautiful trip.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow! I didn't think we'd hear from you, Ron, 'til you returned. Isn't the internet wonderful???!!!

I've heard that story about besseae, also. I've also heard that, sure, she picked it up along side the road -- from one of the vendor-farmers there -- that besseaes don't grow along side a road.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2006)

Back in Lima! The only slipper I saw was caudatum and none were in bloom  It was also a rainy day with lightening and thiunder and we were climbing through thinck jungle in a cloud forest with our guide cutting our trail with a machatte as we went. Unfortunately, I left my camera in the car because I didn t want to to risk it getting ruined. I think Scott got a pic and will share it with me after his return from peru. Scott and Fritz are moving onto Iquitos tomorrow for another week of adventure in the low jungle of the Amazon bason but Glen and I will be headed home tommorow night. 

I did get many pics of my trip and when I get a chance I will organize them and share them with you.

I am glad we survived this adventure. The jungle was tame compared to the road system in Peru :crazy: 

I made many friends along the way and had a marvelous time. Saw many chids in and out of bloom...wonderful birds and butterflies too!


----------



## Heather (Nov 4, 2006)

Nice to see you survived the snakes Ron! Welcome back. Can't wait to hear more tales of the jungle.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

Great! We are looking forward to you pictures, and are glad you survived those man-eating snakes...


----------



## Gideon (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Ron, bring back LOTS of photos, enjoy


----------



## Heather (Nov 4, 2006)

Ron-NY said:


> The only slipper I saw was caudatum and none were in bloom




Are you certain it was caudatum? oke:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1584


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

I have moved the besseae related posts to their own special thread. 
Please see here if you are interested in reading about it further:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=17734#post17734


----------

